# Critical skills permit assistance



## Mai vaChristian (Aug 26, 2017)

I assist people to get CRITICAL SKILLS permits.its guaranteed.I do study permits as well wthout having to pay any fees.Contact me for mo re infor.


----------



## j.naresh89 (Jan 6, 2017)

Mai vaChristian said:


> I assist people to get CRITICAL SKILLS permits.its guaranteed.I do study permits as well wthout having to pay any fees.Contact me for mo re infor.


Hi please give your mobile no

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mai vaChristian (Aug 26, 2017)

j.naresh89 said:


> Hi please give your mobile no
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


+27730459442 For all enquries


----------



## Bondnote (Dec 10, 2016)

Mai vaChristian said:


> I assist people to get CRITICAL SKILLS permits.its guaranteed.I do study permits as well wthout having to pay any fees.Contact me for mo re infor.


Do you only do permits? I am looking for someone to assist in chasing up my ID. It's been stuck at marriages verification since end of March.


----------

